# اريد التعرف على مجال ال welding و API codes



## tati kamans (28 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
انا خريج قسم بتروكيماويات واريد التعرف عن مجال welding و API codes و طرق الاختبار واشهرها NDT (nondestructive testing) وهل هذا المجال موجود فى شركات البترول او ممكن يوفر لى فرصة عمل فى شركات البتروكيماويات ام ليس له علاقة بها وبعيد عن مجالها وكيف اصبح متميز فى هذا المجال وهل هو مطلوب ام لا؟ 
جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

